# Creative Titanium Fatal1ty - mic background noise?



## hat (Jun 23, 2012)

A friend sent me a Creative Titanium Fatal1ty. It sounds good, but there is a strong static background noise with my mic that isn't present with my Asus Xonar DG or my Realtek onboard sound. It's not picking up actual background noise, it's more like a constant static that never variates.


----------



## Asylum (Jun 23, 2012)

Install creative console launcher and set one of your mic settings all the way down.

You will have to adjust on them to see what one controlls what.


----------



## hat (Jun 24, 2012)

That's in the playback screen... I had already muted everything in playback, other than master volume.


----------



## Asylum (Jun 24, 2012)

Muting is not the answer.

You have to drop the slider all the way down like I have on the left set.

You can click the arrow above the slider on the right to change settings.

Then use the sliders to increase the mic output and slide the other all the way down to remove the feedback.


----------



## mp3boy (Jul 16, 2012)

I had the same problem. Fixed it by dropping Microphone FP to 0


----------

